# The first win, and then...



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

I finally took the checkered flag and won with the #109 Nissan Sentra! After 20 races (heats/semi/features) and lots of hard work and learning how to race on a short track, it finally all came together. I have video on my racing site (http://www.sandtracing.com/video/100_0656.MOV) 

I can't tell you how cool it is to win! I was so psyched and so elated, I don't think my feet touched the ground for 15 minutes.

And then... (you knew this was coming...)

If the car was going to go, it went out a winner. On about lap 2 or 3 of the semifeature - the next race of the evening, the guy next to me got hit from the rear, skidded and came up the track. I was trying to go high to avoid him, but we collided on the left side of my car. Now this is where it gets bad...

I hit him and he starts to burrow *under* me as we're both now heading towards the back straightaway wall. I start to roll to the left on top of him. 

We both hit the wall and I went UP and OVER the wall. Yes, I got a B13 airborne. From what people told me that were behind the pit fence and in the stands, I got some hang time and it looked really bad, but really cool. 

I went over the wall, came nose down and slammed into the fence. I managed to get the ignition shut off, window net down and immediately, the safety crew was there. I was OK, but... the Sentra is shot.

Right side subframe is all bent inwards, cracked right motor mount, the right side halfaxle dug into the suspension, front rubber mount is ripped, the engine is shoved to the left and upwards, tierods and lower control arm on right side are bent. 

If this was a many-thousand dollar race car, I'd be putting it on a frame stretcher and getting it fixed, but these cars are, fortunately/unfortunately, a dime a dozen. It's a writeoff. 

Here's a link to the pictures of the damage: http://pics.livejournal.com/chgowiz/gallery/0000xstq

So ends the career of the #109 Nissan Sentra. Yes, the last picture in that album is the new #109, but umm... it's a Neon. *shrug* It was available, cheap and no Sentras on the market right now that are already race-ready for Lake Geneva. I'm in the hunt for top 20 in points for my rookie year, and I need to be on the track next week.

I want to thank you all who've helped me this past year with my Sentra and my questions- this forum is probably the biggest help I've had, along with the FSM, to getting this car as good as it did. I can already tell you that there are Neon forums as well and I'm already doing the best thing I can - SEARCH! I hope to come back with an SER over the winter and get that in shape, but to be honest, the Honda CRXs and Preludes seem to be the best choices for short track race cars, sans modifications (the rules are that all must be stock [or hideable and cheap]) so we'll see.

Good luck to you guys,
Regards,
Michael 
S&T Racing


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Damn man... at least you weren't hurt! Racing is always a dangerous sport and there's always a chance something like this can happen. (at least you didn't land wheels-up!)


Oh.. and just food for thought.. 
http://www.greencountrymotorsports.com/viewtopic.php?t=465


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

CONGRATS ON THE WIN! :thumbup:

and congrats in not being hurt... :thumbup:


----------

